
Art of Illusion: Open source 3D modeling and rendering studio written in Java - adamnemecek
https://github.com/ar-/art-of-illusion
======
YeGoblynQueenne
It would be nice to see something beyond a github repo with an empty readme. A
demo perhaps? A video, or a gif?

As it is, this is not very inviting to the reader, you know?

